#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Opslag perikelen

## renevanh

Ongetwijfeld iets wat meerderen hier zullen herkennen, de zoektocht naar veilige opslagruimte voor je spulletjes. Zeker wanneer je klusjes iets uitgebreider worden dan huiskamer of klaslokaal feestjes wordt opslagruimte al snel een probleem.

Zo ook bij mij, tijd om naar iets handigers op zoek te gaan dan halve schuur en een torentje kisten onder de trap.

Wat natuurlijk belangrijk is, is bereikbaarheid en reisafstand. Nabij Utrecht (Driebergen) wonen en een opslag in Den Bosch is niet handig.
Utrecht ken tal van self-storage opslagmogelijkheden als shurguard, maar dat is best wel prijzig. 12m3 (ongeveer 2x2x3) kost je pakweg 95,- per maand (ex btw), dat is best duur.
Box-inn in Veenendaal was ook een optie waar voor hetzelfde zo'n 70,- per maand neergeteld moet worden, ook niet heel goedkoop.
Voor wat grotere bedrijfsjes zijn dergelijke kosten peanuts. Ik haal ze er wel uit, maar het is en blijft best wat geld voor erg weinig vloeroppervlak, iets wat ik met zware spullen belangrijker vind dan het aantal kubieke meters die vooral in de hoogte bereikt worden.

Dus dan maar denken en creatieve oplossingen proberen te verzinnen.
Een stel concullega's gebruikt de opslagloods van een ouder voor opslag. Een eerste poging om daar ook een hoekje te huren leek hoopvol, totdat het bouwbedrijf besloot een hoogwerker (of zoiets) en een stapel rijplaten aan te schaffen voor zijn bouwbedrijf. Toen was er geen ruimte meer.

Een ander ideetje betrof de aanschaf van een 20ft zeecontainer. Dat kost zo'n 700,- voor aanschaf, al goedkoper dan een jaartje Box-inn en wel 3x zoveel ruimte, alleen waar zet je zo'n ding neer? Het parkeerterrein om de hoek zou een mooie plek zijn...
Een speurtochje op o.a. antwoordvoorbedrijven.nl en de website van de gemeente leerde mij over precariobelasting, een belasting die je betaald wanneer je gebruik maakt van openbare ruimte. Deze belasting wordt niet in elke gemeente geheven, maar bij ons sinds november 2009 wel. Met ruim 41,- per m2 per jaar zou zo'n grapje (als de gemeente al een vergunning verleent uiteraard) op 600,- per jaar uitkomen. Goedkoper dan een opslag. 

Het idee kwam toen in mij op die container elders te stallen. Een buurgemeente heft geen precariobelasting, maar je waardevolle spullen zomaar ergens in een container neerzetten is niet heel veilig natuurlijk.
Ongeveer 1,5km verderop zit een grote bedrijfshal met een nog groter stuk beton er naast (totaal oppervlak ruim 14.000m2), dat zou een prima plek zijn. Een halve minuut Google bracht me bij een advertentie over deze ruimte. De buitenruimte wordt verhuurt vanaf 350m2, dat is een beetje veel, maar er was ook ruimte in het pand beschikbaar tegen 55,- per m2 per jaar, wat een stuk goedkoper is dan bijvoorbeeld Box-inn.
Enkele mailtjes richting de makelaar maakte echter duidelijk dat ze niet op mij als kleine huurder voor pakweg 10m2 zitten te wachten, dat levert blijkbaar te weinig op dus wordt je verteld dat ze niks voor je hebben. Doorvragen hoe dat zat gaf ook geen resultaat.
Zo meteen ga ik daar gewoon even langs, kijken of ik met iemand een babbeltje kan maken en misschien op een andere manier iets voor elkaar kan krijgen, want de locatie is prima en zover ik weet staat die hal praktisch leeg. Een hoekje van 3x3m afschermen met wat hekwerk achtig spul moet dan toch mogelijk zijn...

Ik weet dat ik nogal veel voor weinig wil, maar blijkbaar is er wel wat mogelijk, alleen de manier hoe is nog niet helemaal gevonden.
Zijn er hier andere kleinschalige bedrijfjes zoals ik die hier een handige oplossing voor bedacht en/of gevonden hebben (of hun frustraties willen uiten)?

----------


## Stoney3K

Wat je zou kúnnen doen in zo'n situatie is de krachten van een aantal kleine bedrijfjes in de regio bundelen en met een aantal ondernemers dus een grotere ruimte huren. Van daaraf deel je de kosten.

Je hebt dan als voordeel dat je ook regelmatig met je collega's in contact blijft, apparatuur die je eventueel bij wil huren redelijk bereikbaar is, en je ook een TD on-site zou kunnen maken.

Nadeel: Je moet zoiets natuurlijk niet als elkaars grootste concurrenten gaan doen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Je spullen in een zeecontainer buiten zetten is niet echt heel handig. Er zijn van die wagens waarmee je binnen een minuut de complete container op kan laden en weg kan rijden. :EEK!: 
Los daarvan moet je ook nog nadenken over condensvorming, in zo'n container kan het gewoon gaan regenen en daar kan apparatuur over het algemeen niet best tegen. Ik weet niet hoe het in de omgeving van Driebergen is gesteld met de boeren maar hier in mijn omgeving (Breukelen) zijn heel veel boerderijen met heel veel schuren en loodsen. Veel van die boerderijen verhuren die loodsen voor stalling van caravans tegen heel redelijke prijzen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik lees dat je een stukje zoekt van zn 6m2? Kun je dan niet beter een flinke aanhanger aanschaffen? Deze zien te stallen op een veilige plek? Heb je meteen goed vervoer... 6m2 is niet veel, kan mij dus erg goed voorstellen dat je niet gemakkelijk een plekje kunt huren in verzamelgebouwen.

Je zult dan inderdaad naar een garage, loods bij de particulier moeten zoeken.

----------


## renevanh

> Je spullen in een zeecontainer buiten zetten is niet echt heel handig.  Er zijn van die wagens waarmee je binnen een minuut de complete  container op kan laden en weg kan rijden.



Klopt en daar ben ik me van bewust. Hier in de buurt zie ik dat echter niet snel gebeuren, daarbij zou de container bijna onder mijn raam staan, net even een meter of 10 naar rechts.
Overigens is het niet heel lastig om de punten waar zo'n wagen 'aankoppeld' tijdelijk onklaar te maken.





> Ik weet niet hoe het in de omgeving van Driebergen is gesteld met de boeren maar hier in mijn omgeving (Breukelen) zijn heel veel boerderijen met heel veel schuren en loodsen. Veel van die boerderijen verhuren die loodsen voor stalling van caravans tegen heel redelijke prijzen.



Daar ben ik nu inderdaad naar aan het kijken en contact proberen te leggen.

6m2 is wel krap, ik heb liever ietsje meer (9 a 10m2). Op zich zou dat ook in een grote loods prima moeten kunnen, een hoekje van 3x3 is zo afgeschermd met wat plaatmateriaal en ook dat kost niet veel.
Een aanhanger heb ik aan gedacht, maar dat wordt dan best een grote bak (mag ik zelf niet mee rijden zolang ik enkel B heb), een serieuze investering en aangezien ik nooit alles nodig heb ook een beetje overbodig.

In ieder geval bedankt voor de ideeën  :Wink:

----------


## allyouare

renevah, als je wat hebt gevonden, ik hoor het graag.
ik ben nu ook uit mijn kamer, schuur en aanhanger gegroeid en mijn ouders zijn daar niet erg blij mee. en dat idee met caravan staling, dan word het waarscheinlijk eerst een heel lang overleg met de boer  :Smile:

----------


## jans

Bij mij hetzelfde probleem.
Ik ga binnenkort een houten geïsoleeerde garage van 4 X 7 meter plaatsen.
Hierin ga ik vloerverwarming plaatsen en voor de reparatieafdeling een elektrische oliekachel. Door alles zelf te doen kan ik binnen 5K blijven. Blijft veel geld maar soms moet je wat en het is goedkoper als huren.
In de toekomst komt er een occasie keteltje in met een aantal radiatoren maar dan moet er eerst weer wat verdiend worden.

Had een leuke plek gevonden voor een redelijke huurprijs maar moest minimaal 100m2 huren.

----------


## renevanh

> renevah, als je wat hebt gevonden, ik hoor het graag.
> ik ben nu ook uit mijn kamer, schuur en aanhanger gegroeid en mijn ouders zijn daar niet erg blij mee. en dat idee met caravan staling, dan word het waarscheinlijk eerst een heel lang overleg met de boer



Zit jij hier in de buurt dan?
Hoeveel denk je ongeveer nodig te hebben? Gaan we gewoon gezellig bij elkaar zitten  :Wink:

----------


## allyouare

haha, ik woon in odijk, dicht bij utrecht.
en gezellig bij elkaar zitten word nog lachen :P

----------


## moderator

Een caravanstalling is niet altijd een geschikte plaats voor het opslaan van elctronische componenten.
Maar zeer zelden zijn deze ruimtes verwarmd en/of volledig waterdicht.

De boer heeft doorgaans wel een stalletje vrij, houdt er aub rekeni ng mee dat wanneer deze boer nog een veestapel heeft dat de condities in een stal anders zijn dan in een magazijnopslag.

Heb moeten gniffelen over de opmerking:




> Klopt en daar ben ik me van bewust. Hier in de buurt zie ik dat echter niet snel gebeuren, daarbij zou de container bijna onder mijn raam staan, net even een meter of 10 naar rechts.
> Overigens is het niet heel lastig om de punten waar zo'n wagen 'aankoppeld' tijdelijk onklaar te maken.



Ben jij altijd thuis, of ben je ook wel eens niet aan het toezien op je spullen/werken/stappen/concertje/verjaardag?

Goede beveiliging is zeker bij zeecontainers een must.
Gelukkig is dit ook goed uit te voeren, tegenwoordig al heel betaalbaar is een in de zeecontainer ingebouwde GSM module.
Wel jammer dat je je spullen dan al kwijt bent...

Opslagruimte van dit formaat is duur, je gaat op de meest onmogelijke tijden gebruik maken van de opslagruimte, dat zal zeker bij de verhuurder een rol spelen.

Bovenstaande niet als 'doemdenker' maar meer om aan te geven wat er bij mij als eerste te binnen schiet wanneer iemand over dit onderwerp begint.

Tip: netwerken bij bekenden, navraag in vriendenkring naar mensen die een bedrijfsruimte hebben levert wonderbaarlijk vaak nuttige input op.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zijn er geen garageboxen in de buurt te huur?
Een stal waar nog vee in staat is niet verstandig, de lucht in zo'n stal is nogal zuur waardoor echt alles gaat oxideren.
En als je de aankoppelpunten van een container makkelijk onklaar maakt kun je ze volgens mij ook makkelijk weer bruikbaar maken.

----------


## renevanh

Ik heb nog geen contact met de (volgens mij melkveeboer) kunnen krijgen, maar aan de foto's te zien is het een aparte loods waar geen vee in staat. Gezien de bende die vee geeft ga ik daar ook niet aan beginnen  :Wink: 

Garageboxen zijn er wel, maar de locaties zijn niet veilig, je kan daar op gemak de deur uitzagen met een nagelvijl, uitgebreid dineren, met een stevig achtergrond muziek inladen en rustig wegrijden zonder dat iemand het gaat merken... lijkt me geen strak plan.

----------


## rene.derksen

Hier in de buurt (omgeving eindhoven) zijn er verschillende champignonnenkwekerijen met lege hallen, er heeft er zelfs eentje z'n hal opgedeeld in meerdere ruimtes en overal roldeuren, gezamenlijk GWL+data. Deze hallen zijn optimaal geisoleerd, dus zelfs zonder verwarming is het goed uit te houden. 

Wellicht dat zoiets dergelijks daar in de buurt ook te vinden is ?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ik heb ook lang gezocht maar nu ook wat gevonden...
je moet gewoon goed zoeken en je niet laten verleiden door citybox edg...
ik zit vanaf januari in bij een garagist die een gedeelte van zijn loods aan mij gaat verhuren. 
zelf zet ik er een wand tussen en die word rondom geisoleerd edg tegen het stof enz enz. voordeel is dat ik ook gelijk een werkplaats heb waar ik rommel kan en mag maken dus sta altijd lekker droog alles is aanwezig... 

en alles voor de schandalig lage prijs van slechts 150 euro voor het geheel!
kortom, koopjes bestaan maar je moet veel geduld hebben  :Big Grin:

----------


## timedriver

Ik heb zelf gedurende een jaar alle zaken (aanhanger + shows) opgeslagen gehad in twee garageboxen op 100 meter van mijn huis. Toch was ik totaal niet gerust op de situatie. 

Ten eerste waaide de wind er dwars door heen (verhuurder die wel de lusten wilde, maar niet de lasten), de vloer was totaal niet vlak (Betontegels) en voor de garage was de vloer dusdanig verzakt dat ik de aanhanger er bijna alleen in kreeg, als ik hem er met de bus in reed. Ik kon merken dat het er ontzettend vochtig was, alles wat enigszins kon roesten was er namelijk al vrolijk mee begonnen.  :Frown: 

Gelukkig vond ik op het bedrijventerrein waar ik doordeweeks de uren doorbreng een opslagruimte. Totaal 150M2, 6 meter hoog, volledig geisoleerd (incl. de roldeur) en een mooie gevlinderde vloer en ook nog eens achter een hek. Door de loods te delen met mijn vader, die graag wat aan oldtimertjes klust, heb ik voor weinig een prachtige opslag.

Maar een garagebox zou ik niet graag aan beginnen, iemand die kwaad wil, heeft de garagedeur er waarschijnlijk sneller uitgetrokken, dan dat jij kunt knipogen.

----------


## renevanh

Ik heb wat gevonden  :Big Grin: 
Oude varkensstal bij een boer in de omgeving, 5x3m en oplopend dak (van 2m tot pakweg 3,5m). En dat voor maar 300,- per jaar (25,- per maand dus).
Er zijn in die schuur 4 van dat soort 'hokken', waarvan een andere ook aan een licht/geluid bedrijfje verhuurt is.

Meteen maar eventjes werk gemaakt van de kabelstelling, eind van de week de rest er heen!
http://www.drivein-bass.nl/temp_exte...t/IMG00021.png

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's een nette ruimte voor een nette prijs.
Paar tips: Zou je kabelstelling ff een verfje geven, dan blijft hij langer netjes en plaats een elektrisch kacheltje om de temperatuur net ff een paar graden hoger te krijgen. Op die manier blijft de relatieve vochtigheid wat lager want zo te zien is het een behoorlijk vochtige ruimte.

----------


## renevanh

Ruimte is juist gruwelijk droog, maar temperatuur iets omhoog in de winter is misschien geen gek idee, zal er wel koud zijn  :Wink: 
Maar... een elektrische kachel onbeheerd laten draaien vind ik ook geen strak plan... Met die dingen gaat veel te vaak veel te snel wat mis.

----------


## djspeakertje

Dan bewaar je toch al je grote soldeer/knutselprojecten (denk aan multi's/FX racken) voor de winter en ga je er de hele dag zitten :Wink: ... Kan je mooi je elektrische kacheltje in de gaten houden.

CV zal geen optie zijn, maar een elektrische radiator? Dat lijkt mij alweer een stukje veiliger dan een straalkacheltje. Verder kan je ook gewoon de voeding van een Soundcraft Spirit Live 3-2 de hele dag aanzetten (die produceert hier momenteel genoeg warmte om het zolderkamertje aardig op temperatuur te brengen en te houden...)


Daan

----------


## bones2001

En als de boer je kacheltje in de gaten krijgt, gaat je huur gelijk met 50 euro p/maand omhoog  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Oude varkensstal bij een boer in de omgeving, 5x3m en oplopend dak (van 2m tot pakweg 3,5m). En dat voor maar 300,- per jaar (25,- per maand dus).



goed nieuws, daar begint de roest pas als allerlaatste aan je apparatuur te knagen!
( alleen de varkensmest-lucht (= H2S) is al goed voor mooie rooie schroefjes binnen een paar dagen )

----------


## renevanh

> goed nieuws, daar begint de roest pas als allerlaatste aan je apparatuur te knagen!
> ( alleen de varkensmest-lucht (= H2S) is al goed voor mooie rooie schroefjes binnen een paar dagen )



Met oude varkensstal bedoel ik ook OUDE varkensstal.
Daar heeft zeker al 5 jaar geen varken meer gewoond, als het niet langer is.

----------


## @lex

Ik zit in de regio Utrechtse Heuvelrug, dus om de hoek bij 't Veen!

Bij een jongen die een boederij heeft en twee loodsen waarvan er een voor verhuur is. Veel sociale controle, heel waakse honden en een stuk van de loods van 80m^2 voor 35,-/m^2/jr. Geen BTW dus die kan je ook niet terugvorderen. Wel een kwitantie voor opvoeren als kosten in de boekhouding. Enige kleine probleem is het vocht. Dat is iets meer dan ik zou willen, dus ik dek alles wat niet in een case zit en als ik er langer dan een dag niet ben af met dikke dekens.

Ik heb een laad en los gemaakt op de hoogte van de vloer van mijn auto. Kan dus overdekt en gelijkvloers laden en lossen.

Ik ben tevreden!

----------


## djstijn

Vandaag met René mee geweest om alles te verhuizen. Het is een prima opslag. alles wat je nodig hebt is er wel vind ik.
Ik zit er over te denken om de andere helft die rené overhoudt te gaan huren zodat we met z'n 2e erin kunnen.
Ruime is toch groot zat voor ons 2.
makkelijk te bereiken en van mij uit zn 15 minuutjes rijden met de auto. :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Dikke schop tegen dit topic, want ik moet mijn huidige opslag gaan verlaten ivm sterk afnemende gezondheid van de eigenaar. Mogelijk kan hij daar niet lang meer zelfstandig wonen.
Dat is best vervelend zeg maar...

Dus... ik ben op zoek naar een nieuwe opslagruimte. Ongeveer 25m2, minimaal 2,25m hoog (ivm met trussjes van 2m). Hoe dichter bij Driebergen hoe beter.

Iemand in de buurt nog een stukje loods, ongebruikte schuur of iets vergelijkbaars over?
Enige twee vereisten zijn veilig en droog. Electriciteit is ook wel fijn, maar geen 'breekpunt'.

----------


## NesCio01

Jammer René,

Zo heb je wat, zo ben je t kwijt.

Ik weet dat m'n oude kazerne bij jou in de buurt leegkomt.
Hebben ze daar een plekje voor je, beveiliging is iig wel ok,
lijkt me?

zie PB

grtz

Nes

----------


## jans

Ik heb mijn spullen sinds kort op één plek.
Isolatie moet nog aangebracht worden en verwarming moet anders, dit gaat nu elektrisch. Had helaas geen budget meer voor betonvloer met vloerverwarming. 
Maar het staat gelukkig droog.
Oh ja, er moet nog _even_  :Frown:  een ander kleurtje op.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Dus... ik ben op zoek naar een nieuwe opslagruimte. Ongeveer 25m2, minimaal 2,25m hoog (ivm met trussjes van 2m). Hoe dichter bij Driebergen hoe beter.
> 
> Iemand in de buurt nog een stukje loods, ongebruikte schuur of iets vergelijkbaars over?
> Enige twee vereisten zijn veilig en droog. Electriciteit is ook wel fijn, maar geen 'breekpunt'.



Ben zelf ook op zoek naar een opslag van 10-16 m². In de regio utrecht Zin om te ruimtepoolen?
overigens kwam ik in mijn zoektocht dit tegen: http://opslagman.nl/ zit in Nieuwegein, is verwarmt en kost voor 33 kuub 125 euro all in (incl btw)

----------


## renevanh

Opslagman heb ik ook gezien. Amerongen is voor mij dan misschien zelfs interessanter... en goedkoper  :Wink:

----------


## speakertech

Nu we het er toch over hebben.
Ik kan een autogaragebox bemachtigen, in een rijtje van een stuk of 10. Er zit geen enkele voorziening in, zoals electra of water. Wel een stalen kanteldeur. Is zoiets redelijk te beveiligen tegen inbraak?

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is zoiets redelijk te beveiligen tegen inbraak?
> 
> Speakertech



 Zonnepaneeltje op het dak, accu, deurcontact en een GSM kiezer en je hebt een inbraakalarm.  :Cool:

----------


## mrVazil

lijkt me dat je dan enkel een verwitting krijgt dat ze je opslag leeghalen, of je moet er heel dicht bij wonen

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zijn genoeg goedkope alarmsystemen met een flinke sirene en een zwaailamp....

----------


## jens

Zń  kanteldeur stelt niks voor. verzwaren heeft ook geen zin  want dan werkt het systeem vaak  niet meer. Misschien kan je wel een extra deur achter de kanteldeur maken. Ziet het van buiten er normaal uit en van binnen heb je dr nog een zware deur of een soort hek. Als ze echt binnen willen komen doen ze dat toch wel.

----------


## renevanh

Die kanteldeuren zijn gevoelig voor een ramkraak. Zet er en stevige ijzeren paal (of 2) achter, schijnt erg goed te werken.

----------


## showband

Mijn garagebox is niet breed. ik heb in de muren van mijn garagebox zware ogen gemaakt. Achter de deur zet ik overdwars de trusskar. Daar doorheen gaan drie zware kettingen van muur tot muur. Zodra de deur opengebroken zal worden gaat het alarm. (ook op mijn telefoon)
Daarna staan ze voor een verankerd "hek" van truss waarlangs je geen kisten krijgt zonder deze weg te breken. Dat gaat normaliter zeker een kwartier duren met de herrie van het alarm om de oren, want die zit er ook achter.

de verankering + kettingen + sloten zijn namelijk van een serieuze kwaliteit. Dus in plaats van een accusetje van niks heb je er echt wel een fatsoenlijke slijpschijf bij nodig. En dan moet je nog drie keer door een stuk RVS 403 heen.

Inbraken voorkom je niet. Verhoog de tijd, risico en benodigde middelen voor inbrekers.

Het politiebureau zit 2 minuten rijden van de opslag af. Dat is wel weer een voordeel van in de stad wonen.

_nou zul je zien dat er in mijn vacantie net een profibende tekeer zal gaan...._

----------


## PvG

Wat zijn gangbare tarieven voor stalling-/opslagruimte in deze crisistijd?
Ik kan iets meer als 35m2 ruimte met garagedeur en met elektra en water (en anti-vorst verwarming) huren voor 200/maand excl BTW. Ik vind het voor mijn hobby-bedrijfje net te veel, maar is het een redelijke prijs?

----------


## NesCio01

voor mij is dit alleszins redelijk,
maar de prijs kan van meer dan de genoemde
factoren afhankelijk zijn.

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

voor 35m2 incl electra en verwarming is 200,- best gemiddeld. Hier in de regio heel veel 50m2 voor 200,- maar dan zonder water en electra.
Ik zit nu weer in een mooi schuurtje van 32m2 voor 135,- ex. Geen water en geen verwarming, maar verder helemaal prima.

----------


## Roeltej

Anti-kraak of anti-leegstand oid geen oplossing? Staat steeds meer leeg tegenwoordig omdat nieuwsbouw blijkbaar toch nog interessanter is dan ouwe meuk op te knappen.
Met mn werk tijdje in een pand in Breda gezeten met best flinke ruimte, kantoorruimte, keukentje, toilet enz. voor ergens tussen de 200-300 in de maand ofzo. Evt deel je ruimte met een ander of 2 anderen, nog goedkoper.

Enige nadeel, mochten ze het toch verhuren, heb je 2 weken om te verkassen. En soms komt de eigenaar naar een jaar zeuren dat je het voor volle bak mag huren als speciaal aanbod... Die prijs schijnt combinatie te zijn van koppige eigenaar/gedoe met bank over waarde pand.

----------

